# PPPC (PPAI), ASI, distributor central, etc



## todie (May 29, 2009)

I wanted to have a personnalized baby items (embroidery) but I'm getting more & more promotional product request. 
My problem is that I'm a stay at home mom, I just have a brother PR600 & my business is located in my living room so I can't really accept big orders. So I was thinking to become a distributor for one of those company, is it worth it? Can it be profitable? Is it complicated and/or too much time consuming?


----------

